# Huminbird narrow or wide beam?



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Got a question about the dual beam option on my 768 Huminbird. I have researched this and found many differant conflicting views,

Do any of you have a prefered setting for local lakes typically 20ft or less. I have tried both 200khz (Narrow beam) and the 83 KHZ ( Wide Beam) and I am having a hard time seeing nice archs.

In deeper water what do you erie guys use for pearch and walleye on erie?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

lotaluck said:


> Got a question about the dual beam option on my 768 Huminbird. I have researched this and found many differant conflicting views,
> 
> Do any of you have a prefered setting for local lakes typically 20ft or less. I have tried both 200khz (Narrow beam) and the 83 KHZ ( Wide Beam) and I am having a hard time seeing nice archs.
> 
> In deeper water what do you Erie guys use for pearch and walleye on erie?


I use a 20 degree and 60 degree dual beam on Erie. The wide beam show fish to the wide and the narrow one shows them closer to and under the boat.

In shallow water, the wider the beam the better. Some use side scanning units. 

Here is a great explanation from Lowrance.

http://www.arizonabass.info/da/Sonar%20Tutorial/Charttutorialv2.html


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Excelent Reading Fisnfool. Thank you for sharing! From the article I take it that 200KHZ is most often used in 600ft or less. That is what I was looking for.


----------

